# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  معنى العقيدة لغة و اصطلاحا و العقيدة الإسلامي

## خادم السنه ابوعبدالله

المطلب الأول: معنى العقيدة لغة

العقيدة في اللغة: من العقد؛ وهو الربط، والإبرام، والإحكام، والتوثق، والشد بقوة، والتماسك، والمراصة، والإثبات؛ ومنه اليقين والجزم. والعقد نقيض الحل، ويقال: عقده يعقده عقداً، ومنه عقدة اليمين والنكاح، قال الله تبارك وتعالى: {لاَ يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِن يُؤَاخِذُكُم بِمَا عَقَّدتُّمُ الأَيْمَانَ} [المائدة: 89]. 
والعقيدة: الحكم الذي لا يقبل الشك فيه لدى معتقده، والعقيدة في الدين ما يقصد به الاعتقاد دون العمل؛ كعقيدة وجود الله وبعث الرسل. والجمع: عقائد وخلاصة ما عقد الإنسان عليه قلبه جازماً به؛ فهو عقيدة، سواء كان حقاً، أم باطلاً 

الوجيز في عقيدة السلف الصالح لعبد الحميد الأثري - ص29

المطلب الثاني: معنى العقيدة اصطلاحا

و(العقيدة) في الاصطلاح: هي الأمور التي يجب أن يصدق بها القلب، وتطمئن إليها النفس؛ حتى تكون يقيناً ثابتاً لا يمازجها ريب، ولا يخالطها شك. أي: الإيمان الجازم الذي لا يتطرق إليه شك لدى معتقده، ويجب أن يكون مطابقاً للواقع، لا يقبل شكاً ولا ظنا؛ فإن لم يصل العلم إلى درجة اليقين الجازم لا يسمى عقيدة. وسمي عقيدة؛ لأن الإنسان يعقد عليه قلبه 
الوجيز في عقيدة السلف الصالح لعبد الحميد الأثري - ص30


هي الإيمان الجازم بالله، وما يجب له في ألوهيته وربوبيته وأسمائه وصفاته، والإيمان بملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر، والقدر خيره وشره، وبكل ما جاءت به النصوص الصحيحة من أصول الدين وأمور الغيب وأخباره، وما أجمع عليه السلف الصالح. والتسليم لله تعالى في الحكم والأمر والقدر والشرع، ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالطاعة والتحكيم والاتباع 
مباحث في عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة لناصر بن عبد الكريم العقل - ص9
المطلب الثالث: تعريف العقيدة الإسلامية

العقيدة الإسلامية: هي الإيمان الجازم بربوبية الله تعالى وألوهيته وأسمائه وصفاته، وملائكته، وكتبه، ورسله، واليوم الآخر، والقدر خيره وشره، وسائر ما ثبت من أمور الغيب، وأصول الدين، وما أجمع عليه السلف الصالح، والتسليم التام لله تعالى في الأمر، والحكم، والطاعة، والاتباع لرسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم. 
والعقيدة الإسلامية: إذا أطلقت فهي عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة؛ لأنها هي الإسلام الذي ارتضاه الله ديناً لعباده، وهي عقيدة القرون الثلاثة المفضلة من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم بإحسان 
الوجيز في عقيدة السلف الصالح لعبد الحميد الأثري - ص3

----------


## محمد داود المصري

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن بعض طلبة العلم يسأل عن تعريف تتوفر فيه شروط التعريف وهي : ( جامع – مانع – موجز – خاليا من الدور – أوضح من المعرف )    
فأرى والله أعلم أن تعريف العقيدة هو ( مجموعة الإرادات والتصورات التي يربط عليها القلب ويظهر أثر ذلك على اللسان والجوارح   )
وأقصد بالإرادات عمل القلب 
والتصورات قول القلب 
والإرادات والتصورات هما الباطن الذي إذا صلح صلح الجسد كله ( اللسان والأعضاء )
والله أعلم

----------


## طالبة فقه

رباه إغفر لكاتب هذا الموضوع وأجعل منزلته مع العليين ..

----------


## أنصاري الإندونيسي

أنا سمعت مقولة: "عقيدة السلف لا يتعيد بعيد الميلاد" هل صح هذه العبارة؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نعم؛ من عقيدة السلف ألا يُحْتَفل بعيد الميلاد, وغيره من الأعياد المبتدَعة؛ لأن الأعياد عند المسلمين عيدان فقط: عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى.
فمن عقيدة السلف عمومًا ترك الابتداع في الدين.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا
*



> و(العقيدة) في الاصطلاح: هي الأمور التي يجب أن يصدق بها القلب، وتطمئن إليها النفس؛ حتى تكون يقيناً ثابتاً لا يمازجها ريب، ولا يخالطها شك. أي: الإيمان الجازم الذي لا يتطرق إليه شك لدى معتقده، ويجب أن يكون مطابقاً للواقع، لا يقبل شكاً ولا ظنا؛ فإن لم يصل العلم إلى درجة اليقين الجازم لا يسمى عقيدة. وسمي عقيدة؛ لأن الإنسان يعقد عليه قلبه 
> الوجيز في عقيدة السلف الصالح لعبد الحميد الأثري - ص30


*في الاصطلاح العام


*

----------

